# How to get those killer rounded side delts



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine are ok, but I'd really like them to get that full look, what's the best way of hitting them? To give you that wider look.

In my shoulder workout I do four sets side db raises, reps from 8 to 10, military press, behind the neck press.

Should I hit some drop sets on them fill em with blood, or another technique entirely?

Cheers.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Try side cable raises, i got a new form of DOMS when i introduced these


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeh I enjoy those, mix up between those and db raises

Maybe a good old super set, one heavy with db, heavy as I go, straight into some cable raises but light weight reps of around 15/20


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Lots of tren, site injections, heavy side laterals and upright rows an monster drop sets.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

You got a vid example of that round the world exercise? 

Pweeeease


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

MissB said:


> Ahh shoulders! I love shoulders!
> 
> Do some around the worlds, negative lat raises, bent over flyes on cables and with DBS, shoulder press, pressups are great to but weighted t bar db pressups! Dropsets on overhead press def,just smash them! Shoulders are my only strong area!


Or are around the worlds ALL of them exercises combined?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

MissB said:


> Ahh shoulders! I love shoulders!
> 
> Do some around the worlds, negative lat raises, bent over flyes on cables and with DBS, shoulder press, pressups are great to but weighted t bar db pressups! Dropsets on overhead press def,just smash them! Shoulders are my only strong area!


are these also known as arnold presses?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

MissB said:


> Nope totally different......damn does no one do around the worlds?? Ok hold up ill try find a vid


Ive just clicked on, my friend showed me these time ago and i completely forgot about them!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

to get my killer rounded shoulders I just run around the living room pretending to be an airplane


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

rope pull towards face then faning out, drop sets with side raises. seated side raise, side raises then superset with partial side raises on a heavier wieght, cleans


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Low body fat...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

k3z said:


> Try side cable raises, i got a new form of DOMS when i introduced these


DOMs are more a sign of doing something new, rather than doing something effective


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Low body fat...


this

shoulders have always been my strong point, years of boxing, for workouts when i want to put some size on them i do behind the neck barbell presses, and front presses, followed by dumbell presses, followed by side lateral raises, and rear delt flyes


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

zack amin said:


> this
> 
> shoulders have always been my strong point, years of boxing, for workouts when i want to put some size on them i do behind the neck barbell presses, and front presses, followed by dumbell presses, followed by side lateral raises, and rear delt flyes


Zack, add some shrugs to all that and that's my exact shoulder workout, with some facepulls


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

your rotator cuff will love that round the world exercise


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Zack, add some shrugs to all that and that's my exact shoulder workout, with some facepulls


you need to switch intensity then mate, i had the same problem i stopped getting results, although i know the workout is a killer, most people wont do bb and db presses in same workout, id go medium weight high reps on the bb behind neck press, with drop sets on the db press mate, itsall about mind body manipulation, stagger reps and sets, but keep intensity the same, youll see some growth


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

for all the guys who have built the cannon ball delt that we all want.... did you have the shape to start with and just made it bigger? or do you believe it was your choice of exercises that built the delts up?

i always thought it was genetic and you either have that shape in your shoulder or you dont


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, ill take that on board zack

I Normally do lower weight high reps for the behind the back press..

I will cut down the rest times, and see how I get on.

I imagine as I cut down they become prominent.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i got a workout out of a flex magazine years ago called ''cannan ball delts workout'', iv chucked all my mags out tho so cant look it up now, it was a main lift supper setted with an iso lift then a static hold, was somthing like:

3 supersets of: db press 8-15 reps superset front raises 6sec up 6 sec down, 6 reps then last rep static hold at the top 6seconds,

3supersets of: upright rows 8-15reps super set side raises 6sec up 6 sec down, 6 reps then last rep static hold at the top 6seconds,

3 supersets of: 45degree incline rows (elbows in) 8-15 reps superset read delt raises 6sec up 6 sec down, 6 reps then last rep static hold at the top 6seconds,

3sets shrugs: static hold at the top 6 seconds.

this is a painful workout, will have you pulling some nice angry faces, even the weight of your arms after the workout for 30-45mins is agony.

walking home was horible i tried to carry 1 arm at a time to take the pain off a bit but didnt work had to rest them on a wall or fance every now and then, and i only lived 15min away from the gym. pumpd to fcuk and burning like hell.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

stone14 said:


> i got a workout out of a flex magazine years ago called ''cannan ball delts workout'', iv chucked all my mags out tho so cant look it up now, it was a main lift supper setted with an iso lift then a static hold, was somthing like:
> 
> 3 supersets of: db press 8-15 reps superset front raises 6sec up 6 sec down, 6 reps then last rep static hold at the top 6seconds,
> 
> ...


Sounds lethal!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Ok, ill take that on board zack
> 
> I Normally do lower weight high reps for the behind the back press..
> 
> ...


try mate, or you can do higher weight lower reps, followed by a drop set, its just about conitunously tricking the body, aslong as your stimulating growth through muscle fibre breakdown youll be ok, just keep at it, @Milky must have some good workouts, or next time your down these ends and my back is healed, ill show you a workout matey.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I had poor side delts for years and made them one of my better parts...

For me it wasn't any single exercise or intensity, but frequency. 5 sets of 12-20 reps every other day and they grew a lot in 6 months


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

alan_wilson said:


> Sounds lethal!


its werth a run just as a change, not something i could keep up tho, should bve fine for a 4week run tho as a blast... do you want round shoulder or not :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I have quite big delts from overhead pressing and benching so much over the years but not so much the rounded look. A few months back I dropped all pressing from my routine due to elbow injuries. I only used side and rear lateral raises for shoulders, doing drop sets and partials and the like, and over time I have developed a much rounder look to my delts whilst maintaining overall size.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

liamhutch said:


> I had poor side delts for years and made them one of my better parts...
> 
> For me it wasn't any single exercise or intensity, but frequency. 5 sets of 12-20 reps every other day and they grew a lot in 6 months


No harm in hitting them twice a week to blast em a bit more


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Superset or do some volume work at the end of a work out.

Move your shrugs to back day as well.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> No harm in hitting them twice a week to blast em a bit more


Might be tough for you though, since from what I read you only take orals. It's not exactly recovery like using 1g Test and 500mg Tren.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Might be tough for you though, since from what I read you only take orals. It's not exactly recovery like using 1g Test and 500mg Tren.


Well I can only find out I suppose, ill take a few ideas from here and put em into practice for 4 weeks and see how I get on. :thumbup:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Well I can only find out I suppose, ill take a few ideas from here and put em into practice for 4 weeks and see how I get on. :thumbup:


Trial and Improvement. That's how I get on with it all as well so lets hope it goes well.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Might be tough for you though, since from what I read you only take orals. It's not exactly recovery like using 1g Test and 500mg Tren.


I don't buy that tbh. I don't use any steroids or anything and i definitely react better to increased frequency, but lower intensity.

eg. i only go to failure on 1 set, but hit everything twice a week.

Doing 5 sets of lateral raises every other day 12-20 reps is still only the same volume as what a lot of people are recommending for side delts in one workout! I may be wrong but its just what has worked for me.


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Well I can only find out I suppose, ill take a few ideas from here and put em into practice for 4 weeks and see how I get on. :thumbup:


As you only run orals, do you get bloodwork done mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Only exercise i do for shoulders is side db laterals heavy.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> to get my killer rounded shoulders I just run around the living room pretending to be an airplane


 :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Only exercise i do for shoulders is side db laterals heavy.


Why? I find it the most effective personally and get the most burn on that doing shoulders but just want to know your reasoning..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Why? I find it the most effective personally and get the most burn on that doing shoulders but just want to know your reasoning..


For your reasons above. My front delts get hit already doing chest, my rear delts get hit on pull day so i only hit the side delts directly. I actually stopped training them for 6 months before because they were growing too quickly compared to chest and started to look out of place.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the same problem my chest is decent but my delts are lagging.

This is what i did in my last workout for shoulders and was feeling it big time!

Power Presses 4 x 12/12/10/10 (clean the bar to shoulders and then perform two military presses = 1 rep)

Seated side lateral raises 3 x 14/12/10

Standing cable side lateral raise (single side at a time) 3 x 12

Hammer strength side lateral raise 3 x 12/12/10

Cybex side lateral raise machine 3 x 12/12/12

Bent over dumbbell rear delt laterals 3 x 14/12/12

Rear delt machine flys 3 x 14/14/12

Upright Row (medium width) 4 x 14/12/10/10

I also used rest pause on some of the sets to make the required number of reps.

As you can see i am doing a lot of work on the mid head of the delts to really isolate them to help cap them off. I also do not neglect the rear delt as this is also very important to give them a complete look.

It's still early days but hitting the mid delt with high volume is only going to help give you that capped off delts look IMO!

Really go to town on the side laterals i say drop sets , forced reps , negatives , rest pause etc


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

AlwaysANewb said:


> As you only run orals, do you get bloodwork done mate?


Yes mate I do yeh.

At the start, after eight weeks, and at the end of the cycle


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Only exercise i do for shoulders is side db laterals heavy.


how many sets and reps?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

jake87 said:


> your rotator cuff will love that round the world exercise


That's what i thought when i saw a video of it. Fvck that. Looked more of chest exercise than shoulder anyway, assuming i looked at the right video :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jake87 said:


> how many sets and reps?


1 warmup

3 workings sets 6-12 reps.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

YouTube - Animal Delts

I think that shoulder routine should do the trick..


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

delts are like abs imo...lower the bodyfat the bigger they look


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I have quite big delts from overhead pressing and benching so much over the years but not so much the rounded look. A few months back I dropped all pressing from my routine due to elbow injuries. I only used side and rear lateral raises for shoulders, doing drop sets and partials and the like, and over time I have developed a much rounder look to my delts whilst maintaining overall size.


Same hear ,shoulders really started to grow when I stopped doing heavy shoulder presses,they seem to get enough stress through bench and incline bench


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MissB said:


> Urm it's basically so frontal raises,take them out to the side and down,then up like a lateral raise,back around to the centre and down. Does that mark sense? Keep your arms straight though,do not bend them and do not through the weights up,nice and slow and controlled! Do this first! Then hit single arm shoulder press....20 each side....then straight into negative lat raises x 10.you need someone to help you on the up....and you take control on the down. Do that whole set twice. This will kil them. Then hit bent over flyes on cables and add a dropset. Then shrugs on smith. Then weighted t bar pressups 3 x 10. This should kill your shoulders and hit every part. : )
> 
> Does that all make sense?


Really good idea on the round the worlds, only tried them a couple of times and not included them regularly but they have the feel of a very nice exercise. :thumbup1:

As a general note, other than the obvious side delt work, don't neglect your rear delts as when not developed to balance the front delts the shoulders tend to pull forward which not only makes the shoulders look narrower, but also increases the likelihood of shoulder, pec and rotator cuff injuries.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> Mine are ok, but I'd really like them to get that full look, what's the best way of hitting them? To give you that wider look.
> 
> In my shoulder workout I do four sets side db raises, reps from 8 to 10, military press, behind the neck press.
> 
> ...


Don't neglect your rear delts mate, not only will it look bad but it'll also lead to injury


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Mine are ok, but I'd really like them to get that full look, what's the best way of hitting them? To give you that wider look.
> 
> In my shoulder workout I do four sets side db raises, reps from 8 to 10, military press, behind the neck press.
> 
> ...


Follow a good workout and diet. Keep doing this for a few years pray for decent genetics. That is all. No magic exercise for anything


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 1 warmup
> 
> 3 workings sets 6-12 reps.


you are blessed with good delts! mine would shrink doing low volume like that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MissB said:


> Don't think you could have picked a worse video....I don't do them like that! Ok let me find what I do....


Sorry for trying:tongue:

Funny thing is i posted this in Incredible Bulks journal earlier as he recommended it for Flinty,he said it was spot on but hay each to own...


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

think body fat comes into play for those round delts when im lean i can get mine popping quite nicely they still do when im fatter/bulking 18-20% but a lot more when lean

best body part tho! stood with arms on hips after a heavy set of db raises oh hai der delts nice to meet u


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MissB said:


> No everyone is doing them wrong and I'm doing them right  she didn't come back the same way....she just started from the beginning....so then you don't get the frontal raise just the lateral....you need both....


Ah well spotted and reps given,i don't do them at all

i do front round to side and back in four stages like a clock hand from above if viewed.Baicaly front to side laterals with two segments in between!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

MissB said:


> Ok so around the worlds.....and do them backwards too. Gives you great delts. I promise


Heh i think some people might be able to do that kinda stuff but when i see it being done in gym it hurts my rotator cuffs feeling, then even yell at me "dont even fvcking think about it matey!"

worst one i see i think is where they get the 20kg plate and start swinging it around above there head and behind there neck n stuff ouch!

Edit *maybe not so bad i think u prob know what your doing with lighter weights referring more to the people doing it to heavy and u can see there arms flopping about mid set*


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MissB said:


> Ok so around the worlds.....and do them backwards too. Gives you great delts. I promise


No vid?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

too much technical info in here

shoulder press be the staple excerise as well as side and rear delt work combined with low bodyfat and MASS will give you them.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

MissB said:


> Ok so around the worlds.....and do them backwards too. Gives you great delts. I promise


If you like around the worlds, try finishing with these next shoulder day;






Meadows has some great unique excercises with different angles etc, look him up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MissB said:


> I can't find a vid anywhere!! Right I will take a vid of me doing them tommorow. Done.


Now that is a plan,look forward to that,,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MissB said:


> I did shoulders tonight aswell damn it!


Bwahhaahaahaahhhh.... that is always the way it will fall,gotta love the internet a?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

36-26 said:


> Don't neglect your rear delts mate, not only will it look bad but it'll also lead to injury


Always do, work hard on em bud


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Lots of tren, *Synthol*, heavy side laterals and upright rows an monster drop sets.


Fixed.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Fixed.


True! But since I started jabbing delts with 2.5ml 2x a week the swelling has definitely created noticeable results that stayed once the oil dissipated due to the fascia stretching I believe.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> True! But since I started jabbing delts with 2.5ml 2x a week the swelling has definitely created noticeable results that stayed once the oil dissipated due to the fascia stretching I believe.


It's probably still swollen matey  I don't think 2.5ml 2 x a week is enough to stretch the facias.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> It's probably still swollen matey  I don't think 2.5ml 2 x a week is enough to stretch the facias.


So what sort of volume and frequency do you think would stretch them?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> So what sort of volume and frequency do you think would stretch them?


If you want to stretch muscle facias, I'd look around for Synthol protocols on the internet. I hear BigA's Synthol Protocol gets results, but there are others. Using AAS in the hope it'll increase the size of a muscle site will most likely just lead to an abscess.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> Mine are ok, but I'd really like them to get that full look, what's the best way of hitting them? To give you that wider look.
> 
> In my shoulder workout I do four sets side db raises, reps from 8 to 10, military press, behind the neck press.
> 
> ...


Lateral raises hit the side delt hardest.

Single arm / machine triple drop sets worked well for me.

Try mixing it up.... As above for a month then strict and slow seated laterals for a month. Then heavy one arm laterals for a month.

Rinse and repeat


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> Always do, work hard on em bud


Cool, it's just in the opening post you didn't mention. All good


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> simple
> 
> press very heavy 4-8 reps over 6-8 sets
> 
> ...


I reckon maybe ten percent of people at most actually get the best out of laterals, and most use too much cheat and aren't strict enough... not to say that laterals with a bit of cheat don't work, but I agree that doing them ultra strict is the best way to go.... so yeah, rarely any need to go fancy if the laterals are nailed properly.

Add in a press and rear delt work (often the other area of neglect) and you are there.

Btw Scott, what is your personal press of choice? I like several, but for bb'ing and the shape it gives my delts I'd usually go with dumbbells as a first choice.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Defiantly dumbells
> 
> I find the fact u balance them helps wih overall growth of connective supportive structures but also the coordinating effect of both bells, fact you can find your own groove is , I feel, important. I press with a slight supination .
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the advice scott, thanks for getting in on this!  :thumbup:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> Defiantly dumbells
> 
> I find the fact u balance them helps wih overall growth of connective supportive structures but also the coordinating effect of both bells, fact you can find your own groove is , I feel, important. I press with a slight supination .
> 
> ...


I know there's a genetic element to it, but when you were at your heaviest your delts really popped off your arms, was pretty crazy... remember one time logging on here after a shoulders session quite proud of how my delts were looking all pumped, and first post I saw was one of you showing off upper body pics and delts looking insane... talk about quick ego deflation! :lol:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Gave James Llewellyn's style a try and they definately hit hard~:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hahaha, round the worlds :laugh: :lol: Is this still a bodybuilding forum?

Side laterals - alternate between light weight/strict form and high weight/cheating/quarter or half reps.

Cheating is underrated.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

all the shoulder exercises uve been doing but heavier for bigger. lower BF if you wanna see them pop


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Synthol ?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Not sure if this helps but I grabbed this off @Milky a while back, stuck at it for a while now not sure if Milky has moved on from it ?

shoulders

Rear delt machine

15 reps @ 35 kg

15 reps @ 45 kg

15 reps @ 55 kg (managed 12 good ones last 3 were partial as i was blown)

incline rear delt raises (holding either side of the plates and bringing up to chest)

15 reps @ 27 kg

15 reps @ 32 kg

15 reps @ 39 kg managed 13 strict 2 partials

5 kg plate rear delt flys

1 set 15 as strict as possible, rear delts were fcukin pumped after them 7 sets

side lateral raises Seated

15 reps @ 5 kg Db's

20 reps @ 7 kg Db's

20 reps @ 9 kg Db's

then a superset to finish

10 reps + 10 reps + 10 reps all super strict going from 9 kg down to 5 kg ouch !!!

seated shoulder press (not that we needed a press but thought would add one.. sat facing the back pad for more front delt and side

20 reps @ 30 kg

20 reps @ 40 kg

20 reps @ 45 kg

finished with shrugs

20 reps @ 90 kg

20 reps @ 120 kg

10 reps @ 140 kg then partials for 15 reps then another full 5 reps then 5 partials then 1 full rep to finish


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Laterals are key!!

I have always been a heavy presser but since concentrating more on laterals and bringing up the rear delts it's helped bring a globed look.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lots of anabolics.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

giant sets with different excercises to hit all 3 sides


----------

